# Cake Conundrum



## pastry chef dan (Apr 25, 2017)

Helloo ladies and gents

I having issues with cake going mouldy, we never had an issue before but now we keep sending them to clients and they are getting pin mould (i believe that what is called) the cakes that have so far gone mouldy have been and it not the whole batch, 

lemon and blue drizzle - a classic rubbed in loaf cake with boiled drizzle glaze. 
chocolate ganache cake - does contain inverted sugars in the cake so I thought that maybe it but its the ganache that going mouldy first

we currently don't use any add preserves but if you can suggest any shelf extenders that would be an interesting thing to look into?

once they left my kitchen they get packed in a clean room (of course) they are packed individually in plastic gusset bags and sealed, I rather confused as it only happens to now and then

any ideas? 

Thank you!


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

How long is it before they start growing moulds?

Usually it's all about sanitation. Most likely someone in your production line is not being clean enough. There's this one guy I used to work with. He seemed to work cleanly but the cakes he made always go bad within a few days. On the other hands, the cakes I made kept fine for weeks. Sometimes the fix is as simple as washing your hands and your equipment properly.

Did someone new just started working there when you started having problems? The clean room won't mean much if the workers inside are dirty.

If you can find alcohol spray especially made for food, that stuff works really great to prevent the growing of moulds. It's an easy fix. Just be sure the alcohol has evaporated before you start packing the products or they'll taste funny.


----------



## pastry chef dan (Apr 25, 2017)

Hey thanks for the reply i wanted to let you know that it turn out to be a supplier issue who we have since stop working with thank you tho


----------

